
A Single Migration from Africa Populated the World, Studies Find - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/22/science/ancient-dna-human-history.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
MustrumRidcully
This thesis is clearly refuted by the findings of much older (-800 000)
remains of humans outside Africa. See for instance
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peking_Man](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peking_Man)
. IMHO the most credible origin of man is that there are multi-origins :
humans were separated 1M years ago and evolved independently.

